# Unaligned Abs :'(



## semiskimmed (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi, im 16 and need advice for my abs. My left abs are bigger and lower than my right side, the top left ab has become triangle unlike the rest. I know this maybe a common case but I would REALLY appreciate it if any advice could be given to equal All my abs out.
Thanks.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 9, 2005)

well everyones muscles are different, all abs are not perfectly lined. just like some people have great bicep peeks while others have none. it is nature. enjoy having abs you can see bro. keep on keepin on


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

It's not such an uncommon thing, a lot of pros are like that. Ferrigno is a perfect example.


----------



## chris2489 (Jul 9, 2005)

genetics dertimine how they look


----------



## semiskimmed (Jul 9, 2005)

Well wow thanks for quick reply guys but damn i just hoped to have them aligned. I'll keep on keeping on


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 10, 2005)

My abs are staggered, too(not symetrically alligned). You can kind of see them in this picture.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4788/sort/1/cat/500/page/1http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4788/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2005)

You can't do anything about that, its a wall. You aren't going to make your muscles change shape or move around, especially being attached to a wall anyway. Mine are staggered as well.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 11, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> My abs are staggered, too(not symetrically alligned). You can kind of see them in this picture.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4788/sort/1/cat/500/page/1http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4788/sort/1/cat/500/page/1



I wouldn't have noticed till you pointed that out   I think they look great


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> My abs are staggered, too(not symetrically alligned). You can kind of see them in this picture.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4788/sort/1/cat/500/page/1http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4788/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


Yeah man they are not symmetrical but I think it's the great obliques development that makes it look good. Keep it up bro. OH and DAMN that's some great wheels man.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 11, 2005)

i dont know anyone that doesnt have somewhat staggered abs.  i think symmetrical ones look a bit odd.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> i dont know anyone that doesnt have somewhat staggered abs.  i think symmetrical ones look a bit odd.


Now Dexter has got, wel, symmetrical abs.





Ronnie does not, I mean it's  symmetrical but they are not Dexter-nice next to eachother, still look great!


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 11, 2005)

i dont know those people   im talking about just every day people when i say that.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> i dont know those people   im talking about just every day people when i say that.


Haha man, you don't know them, the first is Dexter Jackson- he is the 2005 Arnold Classic Winner, ans the second is Ronnie Coleman 7 time Mr.O and also the Current Mr.O


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 11, 2005)

I am sure that he knows who they are, but he doesn't personally know them, is what he means.  We aren't looking for big-time pros, "just everyday people".


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 11, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I am sure that he knows who they are, but he doesn't personally know them, is what he means.  We aren't looking for big-time pros, "just everyday people".



exactly.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I am sure that he knows who they are, but he doesn't personally know them, is what he means.  We aren't looking for big-time pros, "just everyday people".


If you want to learn how to golf, you would look how T.Woods is doing it, innstead of everyday people, don't be afraight to aim a little(  ) high.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 11, 2005)

You can't "aim" to have aligned abs.


----------



## semiskimmed (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, I've kinda got over the fact now that I wont be able to equal my abs to pefection lol... but I wil continue to progress in other areas. Anyways I've added a pic to my photo galery


----------



## reimon (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't worry about them that way, chicks don't seem to mind if you're nice and visible..


----------



## semiskimmed (Jul 13, 2005)

lol yeh thats cool, but theres only one chick for me   haha gota love that smily


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2005)

It's 100% genetic, there is nothing you can do to change that.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

Anybody seen that pic from this last issue of Flex, Dexter cropped in next to Jay? Jays abs are disgusting compared to Dexters. DEX GOT PERFECT ABS


----------



## musclepump (Jul 14, 2005)

Ahmad Haider has awesome abs.


----------

